# White/dry patches and sensitive wither



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

Bumpity bump...


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

I'm not sure what to say about the patches from the saddle, I got kind of confused. Pictures might help.

As far as the blanket rub, you can get a shoulder guard. It's just a slinky for the chest and withers and it buckles at the girth.


----------



## Shawneen (Apr 22, 2009)

Maybe try scrubbing it really good with some betadine scrub and see if that helps after a while. Make sure to stop using all the things that are rubbing him while you do this to see if it gets any better also. That's what I would do at least.


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

I'll see if I can get some pictures.


----------



## luvs2ride1979 (Nov 9, 2007)

White spots and dry patches are often caused by an ill-fitting saddle. If the horse was ridden in a bad fitting saddle long enough, then the hair folicles and/or sweat glands can be permanently damaged.

I would recommend getting a ThinLine pad (just the regular thickness pad, not the Ultra or sheepskin pads) or Skito pad to help alleviate the pressure and encourage healing. I would have a massage therapist and accupuncturist give him a few treatments as well.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

The white patches can take 6 months or more to show up. If you have replaced the saddle it may just take awhile for the white hairs to go away. 
Make sure you are placing the saddle in the correct place. I have a bad habit of placing mine too far forward :-| 
I finally had to do some research as to where the front of my saddle tree is. Then line it up with her body parts. Know where her scapula is and place it behind them
Here is a great photo example









Check out this entire article, its very informative. How to position the saddle on your horse: Proper Placement


I was getting the dry spots as well and tried the Thin line pad. It didn't help at all (sorry it may work for some) I had to return it. I ended up getting a Clinton Anderson PRS pad (expensive at $200 something) and it has stopped the dry spots.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

If the damage is extensive enough, the white patches may never go away.


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

The white patches won't go away, they have been there for a long time now. That doesn't bother me too much.

Thats a really good picture/article Vida! I had figured out the correct saddle placement on him, I too was guilty of having it too far forward, but he would let me know it was wrong by bucking, lol! So it's always in the right spot now.

Luvs2ride, my chiropractor (horse one) has just bought a saddlery and become one of the first to sell skitopads in australia. Once I have a bit of money (lol!) i'm thinking about getting one. Have you used one? good?

He has been worked on by a chiro a few times, and had his saddle fitted and re fitted twice, I think. I guess i'm kind of worried that the bad fitting saddle in the past may have done permanent/lasting damage... Has anyone heard of sweat glands being damaged by the same pressure that kills the pigment in the hair?

Oops just saw you mentioned that, Luvs2ride, lol. That's interesting...


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

i would say not just poor fitting saddle but poor fitting rug too. i got a new rug for my old fella recently and it ended up being a poor cut therefore a poor fit and its caused the white marks that were already on his wither to get much worse. consequently ive put that rug in the emergency rug pile


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

Really? I've never heard of that! I don't think the rug puts pressure on his wither patches at all... I do know that it irritates the top of his wither though. He has his winter rug on now so the cotton is off.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

So its not the white patches its the dry spots when you take the saddle off you are more concerned with right? Vida used to get those and I worried about them although they didn't seem to bother her. As I stated above during that time I tried the thin line and the Clinton Anderson PRS. The PRS is the only one that has diminished the dry patches to just about nothing. I don't recall the physics behind it but it has something to do with too much pressure not allowing sweat to form.


----------



## Appyt (Oct 14, 2007)

IF the dry patches are large(grapefruit +) they aren't as intense. If they are small(quarter-orange) they cause much more damage.


----------



## Peggysue (Mar 29, 2008)

if you are still getting raised spots or dry spots either your saddle is not fitting or you are placing it too far forward!!


----------



## luvs2ride1979 (Nov 9, 2007)

wild_spot said:


> Luvs2ride, my chiropractor (horse one) has just bought a saddlery and become one of the first to sell skitopads in australia. Once I have a bit of money (lol!) i'm thinking about getting one. Have you used one? good?


I LOVE my Skito pad! I still have my first one from 8 years ago, and it's still in decent shape! I would definitely recommend getting one when you can. They helped my mare recover from an ill-fitting saddle. That's why I got it originally. My first Skito was the Interpad, which is cheaper than the full pad. You use it over a thin blanket or felt liner pad.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

I have a skito pad as well and love it. I've started using it on my 3 yo filly. If you tell them what is happening they will send some shims along with the pad. I tried shimming mine with Vida's dry patches and it didn't work very well. It may work with your horse though.


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

Aargh. I wrote a super long post and it disappeared :[ I'll reply on Monday when i'm back at work :]


----------



## kim_angel (Oct 16, 2007)

I have a skito pad as well and I think its awesome.


----------

